# Do your cats miaow while/before relieving themselves too?



## Nadezhda (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont know if this was asked before, I just searched it and could not find.. Do your cats miaow while/before relieving themselves too? Why does my cat have to let me know he's relieving himself?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mine don't. They do a 'happy run' afterwards but they definitely don't meow before.

Somene with more experience will be along in a minute to see if this could indicate a Urinary Tract Infection so I'll just bounce this topic back up there.


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my.. I hope it is not.. It's not a painful miaow tho.. Vets in my town cannot do more than physical examination 8O


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I have one who on a few occasions has uttered a not-typical meow for apparently no reason, then went to the litter box and used it. He's a very vocal cat, so I've concluded he is just announcing he has to go use the toilet! He's fine before and after.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nina meows sometimes before she goes, but she's a Balinese. (long haired Siamese) If your cat sounds as if she's in pain, I'd ask the vet about it. If it's her regular meow, I guess she's just saying, "Gotta go!"


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, I get regular announcements from Murphy when he's about to use the litterbox. It's a loud, wailing kind of meow that can probably be heard around the neighborhood.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

For the first few years we had Louie, he would meow and mutter to himself in the litterbox. I haven't noticed him doing it in the past year or so, and I don't know what has changed, other than having switched to Innova-dry and EVO-wet catfoods.

Louie:
Meow, mew, merow, meep, meah. (_wash, rinse, repeat_)

He'd go in a dig around a little bit, talking to himself the whole time. It was like he was saying, I have to go and I'm not sure where I wanna go. This seems like a good spot. Dig-dig-dig. Well, maybe not, over there looks even better. Dig-dig-dig. I like this hole, this seems good! Well, no, maybe not so good, I think I'm too close to the edge. Moves around a bit and then dig-dig-dig and the muttering begins again; This spot looks great, I like it better than the other ones I dug. Dig-dig-dig. Check. Not deep enough, dig-dig-dig. This is good. This is real good. I like this one! 
Then he settles into his squat, gets quiet and takes care of business. Dig-dig-dig to bury it and then shoot out of the litterbox like he was shot from a cannon for a rocket-butt race around the house: The Celebratory Post-Poop Victory Lap!


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 31, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> Nina meows sometimes before she goes, but she's a Balinese. (long haired Siamese) If your cat sounds as if she's in pain, I'd ask the vet about it. If it's her regular meow, I guess she's just saying, "Gotta go!"


Mine is a Persian. It's different from his regular meow, but it doesnt sound painful. It sounds even nicer  I heard this kind of meow usually from cats wandering around in our old garden too.. :?


----------



## Nadezhda (Mar 31, 2010)

Heidi n Q, I just love your interpretation of cat language  
Thank you all for answers.. So mine is not the only one to announce his need to use the litterbox.. I heard some stray cats meowing before relieving themselves in our old garden too.. I only wish there was a vet here whom I could take him for an examination just in case


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Juno and Lucy both will murmur in the litter box.

But I think it's because they're displeased I haven't scooped it. It sounds just like they're fussing.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> For the first few years we had Louie, he would meow and mutter to himself in the litterbox. I haven't noticed him doing it in the past year or so, and I don't know what has changed, other than having switched to Innova-dry and EVO-wet catfoods.
> 
> Louie:
> Meow, mew, merow, meep, meah. (_wash, rinse, repeat_)
> ...


^ haha I love that! Miso does this too.


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

Heidi n Q said:


> He'd go in a dig around a little bit, talking to himself the whole time. It was like he was saying, I have to go and I'm not sure where I wanna go. This seems like a good spot. Dig-dig-dig. Well, maybe not, over there looks even better. Dig-dig-dig. I like this hole, this seems good! Well, no, maybe not so good, I think I'm too close to the edge. Moves around a bit and then dig-dig-dig and the muttering begins again; This spot looks great, I like it better than the other ones I dug. Dig-dig-dig. Check. Not deep enough, dig-dig-dig. This is good. This is real good. I like this one!
> Then he settles into his squat, gets quiet and takes care of business. Dig-dig-dig to bury it and then shoot out of the litterbox like he was shot from a cannon for a rocket-butt race around the house: The Celebratory Post-Poop Victory Lap!


I suspect Heidi used to be a cat! LOL I love your interpretation of their language... it sounds exactly like what the cat is saying too!


----------

